# How Filipino Martial Arts Influenced Albert Einstein*



## Brian Johns (Oct 21, 2015)

"In 1905, Albert Einstein published his “Theory of Special Relativity” in which he stated that the laws of physics are the same for all non-accelerating observers and that the speed of light in a vacuum was independent of the motion of all observers. According to Wikipedia, “Special relativity says that every person has their own time. One person’s clock says something different from another person’s clock. The reason a person’s time can be different from another’s is because of time dilation.”

In 1915, he published his “General Theory of Relativity” in which he postulated that a massive object like a star warps space and time through its gravity. Think of how a heavy bowling ball warps a trampoline. The warping of the trampoline is akin to the warping of time and space due to the gravity of a celestial body. Since then scientists have confirmed the warping of both space and time through numerous experiments."

Read the rest here:

How Filipino Martial Arts Influenced Albert Einstein* - Bamboo Spirit Martial Arts


----------

